# Choosing a Ladder



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless you are working near power, aluminum is fine and rated for the weight that will be on it. 

Check craigslist as well. You can usually find slightly used ones for cheap.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If looking at craigs list for a purchase choose your seller carefully for items that are easily picked up by sticky fingered scum. The trades are a prime target for theft and it makes me wanna puke.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Fairview said:


> If looking at craigs list for a purchase choose your seller carefully for items that are easily picked up by sticky fingered scum. The trades are a prime target for theft and it makes me wanna puke.


Absolutely. 

I usually try to buy on moving sales and guys that are getting out of the trades.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Ladders. I've been up and down ladders for 35 years. A type III aluminum ladder is going to be just fine for your purposes. I like Werner ladders. American made, long-lasting, dependable. Usually I opt for Type II just because I'm a contractor, but, with smaller ladders like 16 or 20 footers, I use Type III because they are lighter to lug around. Believe me, you will want something light if you will be up and down cleaning out gutters, etc. all day.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> I like Werner ladders. American made, long-lasting, dependable.


+1 on that.. I won't buy anything else but a Werner anymore...


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

How can someone recommend a ladder type (weight rating) if you don't know how heavy he is ?


----------



## RCrosby257 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good point. Weight 185.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Oso, weight ratings on ladders are general in nature. A 200 lb. Type III rating on an aluminum ladder is actually capable of holding weight of 400 lbs. For a Type II ladder at a 250 lb rating, that ladder is good up to 500 lbs. At least this was what a factory rep told me at a pro show several years ago. Like he told me, "a 500 lb man carrying a bundle of shingles up a ladder might be the only time a ladder safety rating is tested by one individual."

P.S. If it's any consolation, I weigh 250lbs and climb my type III Werner aluminum extension ladders every day of the summer. One ladder was purchased in 1978, the other in 1998.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

A type III (200lbs) will work, but you only have about 15 lbs for tools etc. I would personally recommend a type II (250 lbs). The more rating you have left, the more solid the ladder will feel.

I prefer fiberglass over aluminum. It is less conductive if you are working near electricity or using corded power tools from it. Fiberglass is less bouncy.

Yes they are heavier to move. For a 20 ft ladder you have about a 5 lb difference between the fiberglass and aluminum type II.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's some great info from Werner which actually trumps anything I have said so far:http://us.wernerco.com/support/ladder-safety-tips/how-to-choose-a-ladder


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Ladders all have a weight rating and are required to be labeled by type. Keep in mind that these weight ratings are for you and anything else you may be packing up and down with you combined.

Type III = 200 lbs. 
Type II = 225 lbs. 
Type I = 250 lbs. 
Type IA = 300 lbs. 
Type IAA = 375 lbs.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Another vote for Werner.I have 6 of them on my trailer that get used every day.I prefer fiberglass but bought a 20 AL last year because I'm getting old.For general use I use the AL.Anything heavier or higher I go with the fiberglass.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Guys I hate to burst your bubble but Werner ladders filed bankruptcy then moved to Mexico.

Werner filed chapter 11 in June 2006, sold itself in 2007 and moved the manufacturing to Mexico.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> Oso, weight ratings on ladders are general in nature. A 200 lb. Type III rating on an aluminum ladder is actually capable of holding weight of 400 lbs. For a Type II ladder at a 250 lb rating, that ladder is good up to 500 lbs. At least this was what a factory rep told me at a pro show several years ago. Like he told me, "a 500 lb man carrying a bundle of shingles up a ladder might be the only time a ladder safety rating is tested by one individual."
> 
> P.S. If it's any consolation, I weigh 250lbs and climb my type III Werner aluminum extension ladders every day of the summer. One ladder was purchased in 1978, the other in 1998.


That factory rep should be fired. He is telling you to use the safety factor. That is when a lot of accidents happen.
If you ever have employees doing that, you are violating OSHA.

"1926.1053(b)(3)

Ladders shall not be loaded beyond the maximum intended load for which they were built, nor beyond their manufacturer's rated capacity."


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Guess he knew they were moving to Mexico!


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

They had a guy from Werner ladders on one of the talk shows once this was a few years ago. He told and had the story of a guy went out to his barn one cold winter day set up his ladder against the barn. And started to work well as they day warmed up here he had set his ladder in horse chit. Well lo and behold the ladder fell. 

He sued Werner and won the guy said "now do we have to put the temp at which horse chit thaws on a warning sticker." He said at that time he said they were required to put 32 warning sticker on ladders. 

Gee wonder why they went to Mexico.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

i have all fiberglass, except for one small lightweight aluminum that i can carry up to a second floor patio to get to the roof of a two story. i just dont feel safe going up and down a aluminum ladder as much as i do. im sure plenty of people have used them for many years with no problems, like me using fiberglass for many years. i always check the weight limit.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

A couple of notes:

Note that the length-label on a ladder doesn't mean that it will go to that length. My Werner 32' actually only goes to 31'. My Werner 20' ladder only goes to 17'. The amount the extension ladder has to use up to connect the two sections is the difference. Since you typically set a ladder at an angle of 25-30deg, you lose more length on the angle. It would suck to buy a ladder to do general maintenance on your house and then find it's two feet too short to do that last job.

The Class of the ladder has a huge effect on the weight of it. A type II ladder X ft long might weigh 37lbs, where a type I ladder the same length will be 60lbs. That might not sound like much but it makes a huge difference in erecting and taking down the ladder. You can throw around a 60lb barbell all day, but try lifting it from one end.

Transporting the ladder; any extension ladder of significant length will need ladder bars on a truck or van to transport. An interesting exception is the three-piece extension ladder. There's a nice three-piece 24' Werner at the stores that collapses down to only 9' which you can just throw in a regular pickup truck.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I have the Werner folding aluminum 20' (17') ladder. I use it to get on the roof, up into trees, and other things that require a ladder around the house. I've had it about a year and have no gripes about it.


----------

